

Google Page Speed Online - abraham
http://pagespeed.googlelabs.com/

======
nanexcool
Nice tool, even if it makes some funny suggestions:

Minifying the following JavaScript resources could reduce their size by 1.1KiB
(0% reduction). Minifying <http://ajax.googleapis.com/.../jquery-ui.min.js>
could save 641B (0% reduction). Minifying
<http://ajax.googleapis.com/.../jquery.min.js> could save 516B (0% reduction).

------
ultrasaurus
Rats, they got me:

The following cacheable resources have a short freshness lifetime. Specify an
expiration at least one week in the future for the following resources:
<http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js> (1 day)

~~~
invisible
Heh...

The following publicly cacheable, compressible resources should have a "Vary:
Accept-Encoding" header:
<http://partner.googleadservices.com/.../google_service.js>

------
JoelSutherland
This is nice, but I find it much less usable than GTMetrix:
<http://www.gtmetrix.com> which runs both Google Page Speed and Yahoo YSlow.

As an added bonus, GTMetrix also shows you the resource loading timeline.

------
mike-cardwell
I only got 97/100 for <https://grepular.com/> because:

1.) I have 306 Bytes of inline JavaScript

2.) Minifying <https://grepular.com/> more than it already is could save 794
Bytes, ie less than 1% of the page size.

3.) They want me to defer javascript until after page load. It's the last
thing in the body anyway...

None of those are valid complaints. Where's my 100% damnit

~~~
bmelton
Google.com has 100. Facebook has a 99.

The best I've gotten to (on a real site) is a 98, but I'm quite pleased that
I've got a few sites faster than pagespeed.googlelabs.com (95)

------
kristopher
Try entering the URL of the service itself[0] for a small easter-egg.

[0] <http://pagespeed.googlelabs.com/>

------
prs

      The page Hacker News got an overall Page Speed Score of 86 (out of 100).

~~~
metachris
I actually don't mind HN taking a while to load. It't not that we have to
fight for every new user by aggressively optimizing page load time. Btw. the
recent changes to the HN backend already improved the average speed a lot.

------
pankratiev
This suggestion from Google especially looks fun:

The following publicly cacheable, compressible resources should have a "Vary:
Accept-Encoding" header:

    
    
        * http://www.google.com/buzz/api/button.js
    

However, it's a useful tool. It gives me useful suggestions for improving.

Anybody knows a simple tool to minify javascript?

~~~
danthompson
I often use the Closure Compiler at <http://closure-compiler.appspot.com/>
(online) and <http://code.google.com/closure/compiler/> (offline)

~~~
pankratiev
Many thanks! I've just found a simple tutorial of how to use it in Python
script: [http://code.google.com/closure/compiler/docs/api-
tutorial1.h...](http://code.google.com/closure/compiler/docs/api-
tutorial1.html)

So, I've written my own script, which minified seven js-files with total size
84.8 KB to one file with size 26.7 KB. Plus gzip and it will be very small.

Thanks again.

------
saidulislam
I am surprised it doesn't catch or say anything about Flash

------
th0ma5
"The page Google got an overall Page Speed Score of 100 (out of 100)." ... so
they eat their own dog food, or was the homepage the pinnacle of excellence
for the building this tool?

------
MochaMocha
I like how Google.com scores a 97, while Bing.com scores a 96 (ha!)

------
beseku
Surely it would be in their best interest not to continually flag their own
services as needing improvement.

Running <http://www.beseku.com> primarily indicates that they don't setup
their Analytics or jQuery CDN properly.

------
OOSeven
Is there a way to analyze which server (CDN) delivers the same content faster?

------
rms
I wonder what would happen to my 15% conversion rates if my shopping cart
wasn't so crappy... I'm superstitious about switching though because of a fear
that it might mess up our organic search traffic.

------
ramidarigaz
Hmmm... Contrary to a lot of recommendations I see here on HN (patio11
mainly), they seem to recommend enabling keep-alive.

~~~
chc
That's because patio11 is telling you how to keep your site alive under load,
while that page is telling you how to decrease your page load times. They're
contrary goals in this case. Keep-Alive makes things load faster, but it puts
a cap on how many clients can connect to your server before it curls up and
dies. It would be ideal if Apache would let you set a high-water limit for
Keep-Alive connections after which it turns the feature off, but I don't know
any way to do that. You can set how long they're kept alive, and you can set
how many requests are allowed per Keep-Alive session, but not how many
sessions are kept alive.

~~~
piotrSikora
This is only true for servers that use separate thread/process for each
request... It doesn't apply to event-driven servers (nginx, etc).

I'd even say that keep-alive is always your friend and the longer you can keep
connection open the better... Of course there are always OS-level limits (open
file descriptors, etc), so you should use LRU-queue on idle keep-alived
connections to make sure that you won't run out of resources...

------
25thhour
Umm the Chrome extension states it can access: "All data on your computer and
the websites you visit".

Say what?

~~~
1880
It's very common. It's a limitation/feature of the Chrome API. If you want to
make an extension that can be run on any page, this warning will appear.

------
rchauhan
Nice !!

~~~
adolfoabegg
did you try google.com?

[http://pagespeed.googlelabs.com/#url=http_3A_2F_2Fwww.google...](http://pagespeed.googlelabs.com/#url=http_3A_2F_2Fwww.google.com&mobile=false)

------
gautaml
Nice to see google cheating:

<http://i.imgur.com/JxFKP.png>

~~~
abraham
How is Google cheating?

~~~
hokkos
Because on <http://pagespeed.googlelabs.com/> it says perfect score.

~~~
abraham
I just noticed that your screenshot isn't even of Page Speed. It is of the
Audits tab in Chrome Developers Tools.

~~~
hokkos
It is not mine, but gautaml's one, and it use the independent tool of chrome
that perform the same test. But when using the webservice it shows different
results.

~~~
abraham
My bad. I wasn't paying attention to the usernames.

Are you sure they perform the same tests though? Why would Google build a Page
Speed Chrome extension if the exact same algorithms were already built in? I
suspect they are working towards the same goal but are approaching it
differently.

~~~
gautaml
It likely is a different analyzing system but the web appears very much
modeled after the audit tab.

I just found it funny that the web gave google.ca 100/100

